# 2012 Nissan Rogue SV awd cv boot issue



## Cec1984 (Nov 2, 2019)

My niece has a 2012 Rogue SV awd and it needs right and left inner cv boots; axles are ok. We have purchased new boots from both a Nissan dealer and napa online. Unfortunately, both the oem boots and after market ones have 3 nubs that protrude on the inside of the boot. The ones that are on the car do not have that, and the axle does not have an indentation for them so it could seal properly. Can anyone please explain this?
Thank you,
Carl


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The FSM shows the axle shafts as having grooves that the boot small end fits into. Are the present axles Nissan OEM or are they aftermarket? I believe that some aftermarket axle assemblies did not have the necessary grooves so they used different boots; not OEM. If that's the case, you might consider replacing the entire axle assembly with OEM; just an option.


----------



## JHepler (Jul 15, 2018)

The nibs break off and the holes fill with rust or dirt use a wire brush and some sandpaper. If there in fact are no indentations then remove the nibs from the new boots. Reason dictates that if the boots stayed on without the nibs then the replacement boots don’t need them. In replacing boots the most important issues regarding RETENTION ONLY are use the correct clamp tightening tool and keep both large end contact surfaces clean and grease free, the small axle end is not as critical but the cleaner and dryer the better. (Wash your hands before sliding the boot over the large end) Also instal the small end clamps last after the axles are mounted in the vehicle with the weight on the wheels (dry park) and after venting by carefully inserting a small flat blade screwdriver in between the boot and axle.


----------

